# 1/2 of my pups pedigree



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

The lady who adopted Misha' s mom sent me a copy of her pedigree which was apparently turned in with her at the shelter. I shouldn't give specifics about the mom or past owners of course, but can put some info here I think without outing the people who dumped Misha' s mom etc. I'd really love any info, if anyone has any, about his mother's side of the family. I'll never know about his dad and feel really lucky to learn anything at all about his genetics and family given where he came from.

His great grandfather is cherdons heza Jem-in-mi-eye, and his great grand mother is cherdons dappled dandi. On the other side are great grandfather wildrose's chocolate chip and great grandmother cherdon's parti'n oreon. I looked on the poodle pedigree database and his mom isn't on it. 

I find pedigrees and that sort of thing fascinating so any info on my dog's family will be appreciated, the good and the bad. Does anyone on here have dogs who are related to my baby?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Who is Misha? I've never heard you mention him, just your little boy Nikola! 
I looked at the Cherdon website the spoos are beautiful and she does seem to do all the necessary testing, but who knows?


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Misha is the baby spoos Mom


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Oops sorry for the confusion. Misha is actually Nikola. For some reason the lovely name Nikola just didn't stick, :dontknow: so he's Misha now.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Vixen,

I don't know about anyone here having a spoo related to yours, but I assume you looked up the 4 names you gave on the pedigree database - I think I found 3 of them there. It appears Jem has a lot of offspring. You can also try googling all the names too, I did a quick look just for Jem and came up with a picture of him http://www.myspace.com/492050493/photos/17725833#{%22ImageId%22%3A17725833} and many other cases where his name turned up - poodle health registry, in pedigrees of dogs on people's websites, etc. 

I also found this excerpt on Jem from a comment in another forum, maybe not what you want to hear, but since you don't know anything about the male, any information on the dam side that is health related should be helpful....

"Next, Tux has a dog in his pedigree, Cherdons Heza Jem-In-Mi-Eye, that appears 4 times in 4 generations. This dog has produced a number of dogs with hip dysplasia. His CERF report also shows Vitreous, degeneration-anterior chamber. Because he features so prominently in Tux's pedigree, it is imperative that you get both an OFA certification and a CERF before you breed Tux. There is also some autoimmune issues lurking there.... something to keep an eye on."

I'm sure if you google all the names you know about from the pedigree you were given you could get a pretty decent picture of the history of the dam side of your puppy.


----------

